# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الحمد لله رب العالمين  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## خالد الفهد

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الحمد لله رب العالمين   الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الحمد لله رب العالمين   الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الحمد لله رب العالمين  ****** انعمت علينا بالخير وانعمت علينا بالصحة وانعمت علينا بالستر ونحن نعصيك ... ما أحلمك بنا

----------


## الغلبان

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير  
رحمان الدنيا والآخرة تعطيهما من تشاء وتمنع منهما من تشاء  
إرحمني رحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمة من سواك

----------


## abo ziad

جزاك الله الف خير أخوي  
والحمد لله على النعمة الي أحنا فيها  
الواجب على كل مسلم ان يحمد ربة ويشكرة على النعم

----------


## Brave Heart

الحمد والشكر لله عداد خلقة وزنة عرشة ومداد كلماته وسعة رزقة وعلمه سبحانه لا اله الا هو وحده لا شريك له
                                    له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## badrr2000

والله إللى يشوفن يقول جأي من عندهم من وزني إللى رايح فيها

----------


## Brave Heart

> والله إللى يشوفن يقول جأي من عندهم من وزني إللى رايح فيها

    :016:

----------


## محمد البدر

الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه. 
الحمد لله حمدا يليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك. 
ربي هب لي من لدنك ما يغـنـيـني عن خلقك.

----------


## badrr2000

> 

 شكلك ما فهمت (عرق قصمنجي) 
يعني طولي 174سم  و وزني 46 ك

----------


## حســين Fx75

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم   الحمد لله على نعمة التي لا تحصى اللهم زدها نعمة واحفظها من الزوال  اللهم آميـــن

----------


## The giant

> شكلك ما فهمت (عرق قصمنجي) 
> يعني طولي 174سم و وزني 46 ك

 يا اخي احمد الله فهذا موضوع ليس للتنكيت ويستحق البكاء وليس التهريج.
اللهم دمها علينا نعمة واحفظها من الزوال ولا تؤاخذنا بما فعل سفهائنا.

----------


## محمد البدر

> شكلك ما فهمت (عرق قصمنجي) 
> يعني طولي 174سم و وزني 46 ك

 وش هالكلام الله يهديك ،، القلب الشجاع يستنكر ردك مثل أي قارئ لردك. 
أنت وين واللي بالصورة ويـــــن....؟ 
أنت بخير عظيم ، وهم في جوع متقع... فأحمد الله على ما أعطاك. 
أستغفر الله العظيم.

----------


## badrr2000

أعذروني   يا شباب   وأنا متأسف جدا ً   ولا توأخذون مني   __________________  بدر

----------


## ماجدالحلو

الحمد لله رب العالمين على نعمه وفضله  (وباليت بعض الناس يسكتون ويطبقون افواههم أحسن من الاستهزاء بخلق الله - أو يقولون على الاقل الحمد لله-)

----------


## محمد البدر

> أعذروني    يا شباب   وأنا متأسف جدا ً   ولا توأخذون مني   __________________  بدر

    بارك الله فيك... وأحمد الله كثيرا.   جـل من لا يخطئ ،، سبحانه.

----------


## badrr2000

> الحمد لله رب العالمين على نعمه وفضله   (وباليت بعض الناس يسكتون ويطبقون افواههم أحسن من الاستهزاء بخلق الله - أو يقولون على الاقل الحمد لله-)

 يا أخوي ما جد الحلو  / قلت أخطأت ,  وأنا متأسف  
يعني ما يحتاج الرد العنيف

----------


## abo ziad

يااخوان اخونا بدر لا يقصد الأستهزاء 
وبيض الله وجهك على الأعتذار 
وكثر الله من امثالكم جميعا 
والحمد لله على نعمتة اللهم ديمها من نعمة  امين يارب

----------


## الطماع

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا

----------


## حافظ

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد عند الرضاء ولك الحمد بعد الرضاء كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك  يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض يا رب الارباب يا ملك الملوك يا حي لا يموت  بيدك الخير انك على كل شيئ قدير

----------


## alabo

اللهم إني أحمدك وأشكرك كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
                     لا حول ولا قوة إلا باللــــــــه العلي العظيم 
   الحمد للـــــه الذي عافانا مما ابتلاهم به وفضلنا على كثير من خلقه تفضيلا كثيرا

----------


## امانه

الحمد للـــــه الذي عافانا مما ابتلاهم به وفضلنا على كثير من خلقه تفضيلا كثيرا  
                                                    الحمد  لله رب العالمين

----------


## يوريكا

:Sad Smile:   :Sad Smile:   :Sad Smile:    
الحمد لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله  
الحمد لله

----------


## نايف اللحياني

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد عند الرضى ولك الحمد بعد الرضى كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك  يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض يا رب الارباب يا ملك الملوك يا حي لا يموت  بيدك الخير انك على كل شيئ قدير         جزاك الله خير اخوي خالد

----------


## التاجره

الحمدلله على الصحه والعافيه   
بصراحه صوره تعور القلب  :Frown:

----------


## سالم

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الحمد لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الحمد لله رب العالمين  ****** انعمت علينا بالخير وانعمت علينا بالصحة وانعمت علينا بالستر ونحن نعصيك ... ما أحلمك بنا

----------


## ابوساره

وقليل من عبادي الشكور....
اللهم لاتغير علينا نعمة انعمت بها علينا .

----------


## kalid

اللهم ادمها نعمه واحفظها من الزوال

----------

